# Nnikon SB-600 vs. SB-700... in-depth...



## Green Li (Mar 11, 2011)

I see many people asking questions about the differences between SB-600 and SB-700. In an attempt to answer that, I posted this in-depth comparison review: 

*Nikon Speedlight SB-700 vs. Nikon Speedlight SB-600*

















Hope this is useful.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Mar 11, 2011)

Great review! Thank you


----------



## Stephen.C (Mar 11, 2011)

Very indepth comparison. 
The Sb-700 looks like a great flash, But I think the price is still too steep compared to the Sb-600. 
I bought an Sb-600 on craigslist like new condition for 150 dollars, over half of the Sb-700.


----------



## Green Li (Mar 14, 2011)

you are very welcome! 
yes, sb-600 is possible to get much cheaper. i guess, it all comes down to features vs. price. sb-700 is new, so you gotta pay extra for now (i would guess it'll stay pricey for quite a while)


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 14, 2011)

Sb-600 is being discontinued last I heard on here. Not sure if its true or not but I am sad if it is.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2011)

Excellent job of comparing the two models, and at highlighting the SB-700's numerous advantages over the SB 600.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 14, 2011)

When you look at GN's, the 600 seems to be the better light, however when you actually use the 700, it really is far and wide a better flash, even if it doesn't quite have the GN that the 600 has at 35mm.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the fact of the terrible menu system on the 600 is worth the money to grab a 700. I use my old 600's as slaves since i've upgraded.
From what ive come up with since i got my 700's is that they can be a master, have a bounce card built in, goes to 1/125th, and up to 120mm instead of 85 like the 600 and the filter recognition for WB is a plus....oh and the recycle time.. The only thing I believe besides the little bit more power...is that the 700 has the worlds most useless soft case ever....


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 15, 2011)

I was suprised they are going to stop the SB-600 production. As the SB-700 did fill a hole in between the SB-600 and SB-900. Now you have a huge hole between the SB-400 and SB-700. I have 3-Sb-600's and 1 -SB-900. I was thinking of a single SB-700 for my wife as she doesn't like the SB-900. And the SB-700 would be a good fit with her D300. I just think Nikon should have kept the SB-600 alive. If fills a pricing and perofrmance hole quite nicely. And the fact I wanted to get a 4th one. Think I will anyway. But the price alredy has gone up on it.


----------



## Green Li (Mar 23, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Sb-600 is being discontinued last I heard on here. Not sure if its true or not but I am sad if it is.


 i'm sure sb-600 will be around for quite a while. 
since sb-700 is superrior in almost every way, i'm curios whether nikon is plannig on introducing another flash (between sb-400 and sb-700). sb-500 may be?


----------



## behanana (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the review, I've been looking at a speedlight for a while now, and I'm going to get the SB700, the price difference between the new SB600 and SB700 is only about $40, much less if you go through BH Photo and get the imported one the difference is only about $20.


----------

